# Social anxiety particularly with guys



## Jiyong Kwon (Mar 1, 2016)

Though I'm not yet diagnosed with SA (my parents dont know I experience this kind of stuff, Im still a minor so I cant afford to go check myself up or something), I feel like I do have the disorder, though not that great in extent. 

I can bear talking to a new group of people of the same sex but I cannot handle myself or the situation when it comes to the opposite sex. I mean it's somewhat okay if there's two girls and a guy though I'm gonna mostly talk to the girls and sometimes include the guy just to be polite. But I CANT CANT handle being alone with a guy. Guys talk to me and approach me from time to time that's because I look VERY friendly and approachable on the surface especially with my girl friends, and THAT doesnt help at all. I'm quite good with first impressions and introductions with guys but once they start to want to seem to talk/hang out with me, thats when I pull back. Like for instance, I didnt attend my PE class (that day we were supposed to have my practical exam) just because I couldnt handle thethought of walking home AGAIN (way to my dorm was pretty long)with a guy classmate. And so I had to make up for the missed practical exam during sembreak. Another instance, A guy who sits beside me in class talked to me and we shared common interests and we enjoyed each other's company. He asked for my number and I also got his. But then, the next day I was dreading sitting next to him again and so I switched my seat and didnt make eye contact to him whatsoever until we just finally drifted apart. After a few days he texted me and just said hi, and i spent an amount of time thinking if i should reply back then decided it was too awkward. Another was when a guy classmate approached me and said "hey long time no see huh) and i looked at him, barely said the word 'hi' and diverted my eyes back to my phone, until he just walked away. And then theres this guy friend of mine who knows about my SA but keeps approaching me whenever he sees me and chatting me 24/7 that I seenzone he most of the time. I know its rude but I really dont know how to handle him, and if I become to friendly with him, he wont stop approaching me again. 

I really dont know what to do, everytime I meet a new guy its all fun at the start and then slowly I withdraw away from them until we just become acquaintances. I want to experience having a guy friend AND being comfortable with them as i do with girls. Its so frustrating that I often cry feeling guilty because they took the effort to talk to me and I just leave them hanging, and because I cant seem to let myself be open around them.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah, that sucks, I'm the same way with girls.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's a good thing. Guys are *** holes anyway.


----------

